#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-21
<newz2000> anyone here having a problem with their laptop battery life dropping signficantly (30%) since edgy?
<corky> sup g's
<corky> um stressing cant get net on my laptop
<sl0th> hi there, anybody with a thinkpad z60t here?!
<dade`> mjg59: still away ?
<dade`> mjg59: I see you are online :)
<dade`> you have a macbook right ?
<dade`> sleep works ?
<BaTTo\> hello
<snid> im thinking about full disk encryption and my laptop has tpm.. is there a specific place i should go to find a howto on using tpm with full disk encryption? i cant find a good howto with google
<bodhi_zazen_work> Looking for assistance on Dell laptops
<bodhi_zazen_work> Drivers for the monitor ?
<bodhi_zazen_work> The desktop only takes up half the screen
<bodhi_zazen_work> dpkg -reconfigure no help
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-22
<Etapien> hit fn f7
<Jaws> Hi, Ive been trying to get my wireless laptop mouse (usb) working but ubuntu doest seem to see it.  Any ideas?
<bodhi_zazen_work> Thanks I'll try it
<bodhi_zazen_work> I'll get back to you with more details if it does not work....
<kishan> hi
<kishan> any body in here
<Jaws> Anyone have any ideas on how to get a wireless laptop mouse to work, ubuntu doesnt seem to see it
<Burgundavia> Jaws: bluetooth?
<Jaws> Burgundavia, no usb
<Burgundavia> run lshal -m
<Burgundavia> then unplug and replug the device in
<Jaws> Burgundavia, ok
<Jaws> Burgundavia, It doesn't show anything...
<Jaws> Burgundavia, I know its working too because it works in windows
<Burgundavia> Jaws: compare lsusb before and after you plug it in
<Jaws> Burgundavia, they come up the same
<Burgundavia> what does dmesg say?
<Jaws> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13fe:1a00  
<Jaws> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
<Jaws> one is probubly my flash drive tho let me take that out and try again
<Jaws> ok, so now device 002 is gone, only device 001 is there
<Jaws> both when its plugged in and not
<Burgundavia> lovely, no id
<AndyR> lo all
<AndyR> can anyone please help me with what i think is an apci problem on my compaq evo n160
<AndyR> the battery meter shows battery as not present
<AndyR> but it is at /proc/acpi/battery/CMB0/info
<Simira> AndyR: NOT support... try #ubuntu, og search the wiki or launchpad
<AndyR> Simira, ok sorry i tried on #ubuntu without luck
<jenda> Hello.
<jenda> The Czech Locoteam has been questioned in an interview, and one of the questions was in which ways will Feisty focus on laptop support... which the SABDFL allegedly said.
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-23
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> does anyone have a Thinkpad IBM R50e?
<crimsun> I don't, sorry, "only" an X41-2527 here
<luca> oki, I am asking 'cause I hae problems with standby
<luca> resume is always something random :(
<luca> has anyone tried to install the gspca driver on Dapper?
<crimsun> luca: hmm, are you using the latest bios for that model?
<luca> I think so?
<luca> I have the one which use installed on the machine
<luca> plus installed breezy
<luca> sorry edgy
<luca> lapsus
<crimsun> I can't speak for the R50e, but this X41-2527 used to have all sorts of suspend/resume problems until I updated the bios
<luca> do you know how I could do it?
<crimsun> do you still have Windows installed in another partition?
<luca> yes
<crimsun> I'd reboot into Windows and use IBM's System Update 2/Software Installer
<luca> ok
<luca> I will do it soon, thanks! I really hope it solves my problems with standby, they are quite a pain
<luca> :)
<luca> hi again
<luca> how would I use the update? o_O
<BeanBag> what is the best laptop to use with ubuntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-24
<markstos> I published a comparison of Mandriva 2007 vs. Ubuntu Edgy. They both fell down on reliably resuming and suspending my ThinkPad T20 laptop, which appears to be a general Linux regression. The article is here:
<markstos> http://www.richmondcomputes.org/blog/mark/mandriva_2007_vs_ubuntu_edgy
<markstos> and the related suspend/resume bug report is here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/50031
<mamzers555> i have the same problem, suspending to ram don't work. but i now found out, that if swap it causes problems
<johny> hey everybody, someone could help?
<johny> is there anybody?
<Lure> johny: what is the problem
<johny> I've got a laptop and experience some problems with the resolution higher than 1024x768.
<Lure> laptop model and which graphic card
<johny> I'm using an ATI card, 9700 for notebooks.
<Lure> ati or fglrx drivers?
<johny> The laptop, hmm it's a "litlle-known" machine
<johny> fglrx
<Lure> johny: they have dropped support for several cards in recent fglrx driver - did you try "ati" (open source driver) 
<Lure> johny: and you still did not say what is the problem above 1024x768...
<johny> No I haven't so far
<johny> so ok the aplication sets the resulution but if it's higher than 1024 I have problems with viewing the screen..
<johny> my mouse leaves tails , and different colors appear.
<Lure> johny: I heard about this problem on fglrx 
<Lure> johny: why do not try open source driver?
<johny> ok, and fglrx isn't ?
<Lure> johny: no, fglrx is binary driver from ATI. Just replace "fglrx" with "ati" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart the login session
<johny> OK i'll, if the problem remains I'll let you know, ok?
<Lure> open source driver in edgy is much better than the one in dapper and fglrx is only needed for latest cards (X1xxx)
<johny> but what's the basic difference beetwen them?
<Lure> johny: huge - one is open source, but written with limited documentation (so lacking in features), the other is done by ATI, so they have all the info to write it properly, but the source is not there (so only ATI can fix bugs) and it is known to have problemes with hibernate and other issues...
<johny> ok i got that now :
<johny> :)
<johny> Am i supposed to set the same in Kubuntu? (I'm asking becouse of friend of mine)
<Lure> johny: yes
* Lure is running oss ati driver on his kubuntu laptop
<johny> thank you very much, let me ask- are there many people here every day asking info and searching for solutions?
<johny> ok gotta go, bye
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-25
<dade`> someone using a macbook ?
<dade`> someone with a macbook ?
<unimatrix9> hi all
<unimatrix9> orinoco 0.15rc3  are there different versions of this driver? ( it seem to be loading on the intersil chipset )
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-26
<dade`> nobody talks here
<dade`> why
<markginter_24> anyone use Impress for presenations on your laptop?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-19
<asdada> hi
<Nafallo> hi
 * Nafallo ponders why he went here when he knows who to bug...
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-20
<Mlpe> Hello, any body as successfully installed an Ubuntu distribution on a laptop NX8420  ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-22
<thewoland> Hello to all
<thewoland> Does anyone know what is the status with the laptop hdd bug?
<thewoland> Are there any workarounds?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-23
<Naelr> I hate to do this because I know it isn't a support channel but I figure if you guys/gals work on ubuntu on laptops you might know of this problem and can't point me to a url/irc channel/ realperson who can help me
<Naelr> bought an acer aspire 5520 and kubunut installs fine but on the reboot I end up in a busybox.. the OS can't find the hard drive....
<zylche> ouch.
<zylche> No clue, just saying.
<Naelr> that is the general response I am getting in the 7 irc's I have open
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-24
<daniele_982> hello all, i've a vaio vgn fz18m and i want know when the brigthness and fn keys work
<daniele_982> i've seen that this isn't a channel for support but i've not understand what's his scope
<render1> hi all, anyone out there that can help me with getting audio capture working on my laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-25
<TrioTorus> hi all, I'm on the lookout for an gutsy ubuntu laptop that has 3D acceleartion, preferably a nvidia graphics card and intel core duo2 processor. No politics, what does just work?
<TrioTorus> I've looked at the wiki page, but understandibly for gutsy it is a bit out of date.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-17
<the99zChris> hey can someone help me out?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-16
<sqemishozifrage> I have a problem with UNR that I posted in #ubuntu that has been passed over several times, and I've filed a bug related to the issue. Would anyone in here be willing to help me with it?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-18
<ubuntum> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-19
<cmdln> Hello
<cmdln> Hello
<techie09> hi guys
<techie09> are any of you on the laptop team?
<techie09> Im new to ubuntu. I had 9.04 and it had the wifi problem so i had trouble getting drivers
<techie09> now that i have downloaded 9.10 on cd and installed it side by side
<techie09> i am finding out the wifi works, but still missing some important drivers
<techie09> and noticed the laptop team does not include my asus g71gx rx05 i bought from best buy
<techie09> it has an intel cpu 2.53(cant remember model)
<techie09> a nvidia geforce gtx 260m (cuda edition)
<techie09> i know im missing a linux driver for nvidia and do not know where to get it
<techie09> i went to the nvidia site and they reccomend checking the distributor for a specific driver
<techie09> ...?
<techie09> IS ANYONE THERE???
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-20
<space_cadet> Just wanted to let you guys know that ASUS m70Vm-x1 laptop ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220346 )  works great with Karmic, the Bluetooth, Wireless, Lan, Fn Keys, Touchpad (no dual action yet) Webcam, Microphone, Speakers (not the third channel sub) etc all work.   Nvidia 9600gsm works, nothing had to be preconfigured except the restricted drivers enabled.
<space_cadet> Will submit system testing info shortly
<space_cadet> Submitted via system > admin > system testing
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-22
<bh92562> greetings all
<mijmo> hey
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-11-23
<ken> I have wasted ages of time with the new Unity window manager which is glacially slow and unresponsive on my machine (an AA One, with 512 MB of RAM). Does anyone know why Unity was included as the default in the 10.10 Netbook edition when it is know to require a couple of GB of RAM in order to be reasonably responsive?  This decision is likely to tarnish the otherwise excellent reputation that the Ubuntu Netbook edition has enjoyed up until now.
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-11-22
<glitterbell> hi there
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-11-23
<Woodchuck> hi there
